# What is it?



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

if you got a stuck lid, yeah, - - - -
other than that, no idea.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a blade for a pruning saw.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

ding ding ding. Lol.

Yes, it's an antique jar/lid opener.  Good guess John.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, it does look like some sort of saw as well.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We used that for jar lids.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

jmon said:


> Some members may recognize it very quickly, and some of you may still have one. Any guesses?



I have a newer version mounted under the Kit cabinet. 
Old hands (insert colorful metaphor here)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> I have a newer version mounted under the Kit cabinet.
> Old hands (insert colorful metaphor here)


Just a paring knife, or the other end of a bottle opener inserted under the edge of the lid & twisted slightly, works. I guess it breaks an air seal. I bet @wooleybooger knows.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> We used that for jar lids.


Yes, that's what I meant neal, dang. It's an antique jar/lid opener not a can opener.

I went back and edited it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Just a paring knife, or the other end of a bottle opener inserted under the edge of the lid & twisted slightly, works. I guess it breaks an air seal. I bet @wooleybooger knows.


Good point nik333. I'll move this thread to the cook it yourself forum. @wooleybooger hangs out there. Lol.

I'm sure others will recognize it very quickly as well.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Just a paring knife, or the other end of a bottle opener inserted under the edge of the lid & twisted slightly, works. I guess it breaks an air seal. I bet @wooleybooger knows.


There are all types of lid removers today. I find just the basic rubber multi purpose grippers help me out.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jar opener


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

For lug lid jars I find that a couple of these work quite well though I have had lug lid jars that I had to us a church key on to break the seal.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Our house had one when we moved in, complete with what appears to be spaghetti sauce stains where the previous owner opened a jar and dropped it...

@jmon is that mounted on a wall? Ours is under an upper cabinet next to the sink.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. It's was initially mounted on the wall in the pantry. Imo, not to good in an upright position for jars with liquid in them. I change it to under the counter for better angle.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

As clean as the wall is that it's mounted on I thought it was maybe kitchen decoration!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess you had to be real careful about opening the jars and not rotate too far. Or only use it to open jars with semisolid contents.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

for actual use, it has to be mounted horizontally - like under a cabinet that has easy access.
older people with arthritis find it quite helpful.
sort of like this:


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Now, let's all agree that we DON'T tell my wife I posted this photo DESPITE it being a "feature" we didn't know about until after we moved in... Ok thanks!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

gkreamer said:


> Now, let's all agree that we DON'T tell my wife I posted this photo DESPITE it being a "feature" we didn't know about until after we moved in... Ok thanks!
> View attachment 662152


Made me get up and look at mine, apparently the previous owners had some explosive jars to open.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

The last owners, also the original owners, were much older than us. I *think* the jar slipped from her hands as maybe it was tighter than she thought?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> For lug lid jars I find that a couple of these work quite well though I have had lug lid jars that I had to us a church key on to break the seal.


The head knot uses this all the time. I don’t have the patience for it. I just use the opener
notch on my manual can opener to brake the vacuum.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> for actual use, it has to be mounted horizontally - like under a cabinet that has easy access.
> older people with arthritis find it quite helpful.
> sort of like this:
> View attachment 662153


Yes, I agree this is the way that I would use it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

gkreamer said:


> Now, let's all agree that we DON'T tell my wife I posted this photo DESPITE it being a "feature" we didn't know about until after we moved in... Ok thanks!
> View attachment 662152


That works for me. Perfect set up.


----------



## RTFD (Jun 23, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> For lug lid jars I find that a couple of these work quite well though I have had lug lid jars that I had to us a church key on to break the seal.


 I smiled when you referred to "Church Keys". Most people under 40 don't know what that is. I schooled all my kids (all over 30) on what they are and gave 1 to each of them.
My Dad (rest his soul) must have had at least 2 in every drawer and tool box he owned.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

RTFD said:


> I smiled when you referred to "Church Keys". Most people under 40 don't know what that is. I schooled all my kids (all over 30) on what they are and gave 1 to each of them.
> My Dad (rest his soul) must have had at least 2 in every drawer and tool box he owned.


After reading your post I had to do an Amazon search on church key. This is what came up. Those words only.





__





Amazon.com : church key






www.amazon.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

